# LOW fps in VERY old games??



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi, I have a fairly new computer, only about 3 years old, but for some reason, ever since I got an Extended monitor, get very low (< 20) fps on very old games like Warcraft 3 and nuclear dawn. I can run newer games like Black Ops 2 etc on high settings and get a good, playable fps, but not on specific older games

i have disconnected my extended monitor and it doesn't help. i have updated all my drivers and still no luck, i have played on 800x600 all low settings and its just as laggy. i once was able to play WC3 with normal FPS until i alt tabbed and came back. what gives?

thanks for any help in advance


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Does your current computer have Windows 7 or 8? And what OS were SUPPORTED by the older games? Have you tried running them in compatibly mode? Possibbly a problem with dual monitors where the older games dont support it???? I'm not sure exactly but give this a shot all I can say


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm running Windows 7...yes i have tried running in compatibility mode but it doesn't seem to improve...like i said, i disabled and unplugged the extra monitor and the game still runs poorly.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

what kind of GC do you have?


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

What games? What OS were they originally ran under? Would be some good information here...


----------



## TimCarol (Apr 10, 2013)

It seems odd that this happened when you connected the extended monitor, because it really just seems like it is just a problem with the fact that the game was only supposed to run on Windows 98 and Windows XP. Best of luck!

----------------------------------
Timothy
Best Gaming Mice


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2013)

Here are the few games that are running on very low FPS despite my computer's decent specs:

APB: Reloaded (used to be able to play with 60+ fps but ever since the new monitor, its around 10fps, tried reinstalling etc)
Warcraft 3 (still low fps even in compatibly mode)
Nuclear Dawn (Runs on source engine, as does CSS but CSS runs fine)


----------



## CornishSteve (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi there. I dunno if this'll help, but I have been suffering low FPS as well. After trying almost everything, I eventually found a couple of suggestions:
1) Disable Windows Aero
2) in Task Manager, on the processes tab, locate the process you want, such as a game you're playing, then right click. Highlight "Set Priority", then select "High".

I did both and my problem was solved, back to normal fps rate at max gfx settings.

Hope this helps, good luck!


----------

